# MAC - Primed for perfection - April 2011



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Place all your *Primed For Perfection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





 
	Check out the *Primed for perfection Discussion *for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs!
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/173296/mac-primed-for-perfection-discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

these were taken by the member princesse beaudy


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2011)

Prep+Prime Highlighter pen in Radiant Rose


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bright Forecast highlighter


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 18, 2011)

Raditant Rose swatches. There is a tiny bit of shimmer but you can't see it in my swatches


----------

